# Mouth Ulcer



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oscar has what i am assuming, is a mouth ulcer. I noticed he was sort of grimacing on one side of his mouth for the past 4 or 5 days, but despite numerous inverstigations, i havent, until today, been able to find anything.

Anyone else had any experience, and if so, what treatment, if any, was prescribed? Also, does anyone know of anything i can put on it, as its obviously bothering him a bit.

Personal experiences (if any) please, not copied and pasted articles from Google.


















Some pics, but its not really very clear. Once you move his lips it flattens out, and if i try and take a pic whilst he's panting, he just tries to lick me.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ouch looks sore whatever it is . I suppose they can get ulcers just like we can but norm we wouldnt realise they were there


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Is it possible that that part of his lip is coming into contact with some tartar on his teeth? I can't quite see from that photo.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Paddy Paws said:


> Is it possible that that part of his lip is coming into contact with some tartar on his teeth? I can't quite see from that photo.


actually now you mention that a small section from my dogs gum had to be removed as was rubbing on his teeth although he had a descale and polish to. may be rubbing.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Paddy Paws said:


> Is it possible that that part of his lip is coming into contact with some tartar on his teeth? I can't quite see from that photo.


No. He teeth are actually missing on that side, plus its on the fleshy "smiley" bit most Staffies have in abundance, and doesnt actually touch the teeth.

Ordinarily, id assume it was from him having a munch on a stick, as he has created matching sores either side doing that, but i know he hasnt done that for the past few weeks. Plus its been a few days, and that normally heals relaly quickly.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless him it does look a bit sore. Is he eating ok.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> No. He teeth are actually missing on that side, plus its on the fleshy "smiley" bit most Staffies have in abundance, and doesnt actually touch the teeth.
> 
> Ordinarily, id assume it was from him having a munch on a stick, as he has created matching sores either side doing that, but i know he hasnt done that for the past few weeks. Plus its been a few days, and that normally heals relaly quickly.


r u able to use aston and parsons powder its herbal for babies teething. ? not sure if it would be ok or not. could you not phone vet to ask if they have any idears what you can put on it. i know certain meds arent suitable for dogs.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Ahh bless him it does look a bit sore. Is he eating ok.


Oh yes, eating, chewing, playing, tugging. Nothing stops him.

He's off to the vets on thursday anyway. Its just not something ive come across before.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

can always point it out then if its still there and would have been there for a while. does look like a ulcer with the whitish bits to it. its gen what we get in out mouths when we have them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If its not cleared up by next week, or at least improving, my vet wants to biopsy it, along with a lump i found on his gums.

However, im not keen on going ahead with this. In a way im thinking its best to assume it is something sinister/cancerous, and treat conservatively.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well he is provisionally booked in for surgery on tuesday.

Its got angrier and more crater like, and is obviously bothering him - the only reason im even contemplating putting him through a GA at his age.

On my vets advice, i am using bonjela on it every 4 hours. the one that leaves a protective film, and that certainly seems to be helping with the discomfort. He's not too keen on the orange flavour though, so gets a lick of Manuka honey afterwards.

Sadly, if it does turn out of be something sinister, it will eventually come back.


----------



## Tinydancer57 (Jul 2, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> No. He teeth are actually missing on that side, plus its on the fleshy "smiley" bit most Staffies have in abundance, and doesnt actually touch the teeth.
> 
> Ordinarily, id assume it was from him having a munch on a stick, as he has created matching sores either side doing that, but i know he hasnt done that for the past few weeks. Plus its been a few days, and that normally heals relaly quickly.


Hi,

Sorry to bother you after so long -- did you ever find out what those bumps were by chance? I found two on my pup ... One on each side of his mouth (exact same spot, just opposite sides). Two vets have looked at it and don't know what it is. 
Thanks!


----------

